# A Rather Good Buy



## Bogstandard (Jul 4, 2008)

Just picked this up on ebay for about 10% of what it is worth. The chappie thought it was a level, in fact it is a precision clinometer. The type I used on aircraft many years ago for setting up control surfaces and rotor heads.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk:80/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310062645084

Setting up accurate angles will now be a piece of cake.

John


----------



## Cedge (Jul 4, 2008)

John...
So let me see ..... now you have a high precision tool that will allow you to set up inaccurate angles instead?....(grin) I must be getting much better at this stuff....I do can do that already, and I don't even need any tools.

Steve


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 5, 2008)

Steve,

You really make my life hard. ??? ??? ??? ???


My brain hurts.

John


----------



## HS93 (Jul 5, 2008)

John what do you want that for ? You have no Machines ! ;D 

Sorry

Peter


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 5, 2008)

Peter, that is rather close to the bone at the moment.

Two backstabs in two two replies

I call it 'taking advantage of those less fortunate than yourselves'.

I am writing all this down in my little notepad, waiting for the day to get my revenge.


If you are not careful, I just might carry out my threat of a massive tool gloat. The problem is, I have no room to display it all at the moment. So I just might have to do it bit by bit, with a picture of every single item, described in detail. So just be careful, very careful, I am like a highly wound coil spring at the moment.

Clockspring Bogs


----------



## malcolmt (Jul 5, 2008)

Good morning John

This all sounds like a severe case of tool envy to me, 
Do you have an idea of when you will be up and running again, It must be hell not being able to work.

Kind regards

Malcolm


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you Malcolm,

A civilised reply at last.

At the moment it looks like the first cuts in anger will be mid to late August.

But that can change at a moments notice.



John with the DT's


----------



## HS93 (Jul 5, 2008)

John if you had a treadle operated lath and a file you would turn out better stuff than I could in fully equipped workshop, I am still trying to make a thumb engine like your last one you made in 20 min , its been five weeks for me now and I am still trying to make the flywheel , so yes its envy but not tool but skill..

Peter


----------



## Cedge (Jul 5, 2008)

John

Is the rumor true? Have you really been seen standing in the empty shop.... air machining? You need to be spending more time on the Goldwing.... yer gettin a wee bit edgie. ;D

Steve


----------



## zeusrekning (Jul 5, 2008)

:big: :big: Air machining :big: :big:
Sadly I can see it. 
Tool gloat!!! tool gloat!!!
Tim


----------



## chuck foster (Jul 5, 2008)

i do indeed feel sorry for you john :'( ...........no tools and all but i look forward to seeing the barrage of incredible projects and ideas you will no doubt be turning out when you do get your shop up and running!!!
after all idle hand means the mind has time to think ;D

chuck


----------



## malcolmt (Jul 5, 2008)

John    
I feel sorry for the guy who bought your previous machinery.........
He can't blame the tools so we will expect to see some fantastic stuff from him.
OOP'S i think that could be tool envy from me !!!!!
Malcolm


----------



## MattMoore (Jul 5, 2008)

It might be a while before anything fantastic comes out of my workshop ;D
Lots of swarf will not be a problem though.


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 5, 2008)

Sorry Malcolm,

Tools don't make the parts, people do, by using tools. But I am sure Matt will eventually get used to them, like I did, and start turning out very acceptable bits and pieces.

You can have the best equipment in the world, and still turn out garbage. But it does help sometimes to have good equipment.

I have seen great things in years past, from people using just files, hacksaws and a power drill. Paul has shown it on his Elmers #30 build. Just takes a bit longer.

I have also seen piles of junk made with super machine tools. They just make junk faster.

I am only going down the route I am because it is necessary, if I could have coped, I would have loved to keep my old machinery. I have to have the best I can afford to remain competitive. Not the best of machinery and tooling, as I am working on a fairly tight budget, but it will allow me to progress to the next stage. I would have liked to go partially into CNC, but the freedom of the 'Wing' stopped that happening. Maybe later.

But with regards to my original post, if a real nice bit of kit comes up, I will do my utmost to secure it. It has most probably cost about double the price of one of the latest digital angle gizmos, but it will be a lot more accurate and pleasing to use. Plus it won't lose its value if looked after.

Nice one Steve, 'air machining', but unfortunately I don't know how to do that. But I do carry out thought machining, much less strenuous. It keeps me quiet for hours. 
Try it sometime, just visualise how you are going to hold the part to begin with, then go thru every operation in your mind until it is finished. Then write it all down. Saves a lot of mistakes happening when you come to cut metal.

Bogs


----------



## BobWarfield (Jul 5, 2008)

Very neat gadget.

This kind of makes me wonder (always dangerous). Where's Marv Klotz? He figures out the coolest tooling.

Somewhere in my tiny little noggin is a concept trying to get out. Is there some way to take a machinist level and build a little gizmo that holds it and tilts it with a micrometer head? Can we then use that to precisely set angles in a manner similar to what Mr Bogger's fancy aircraft gadget does?

I'm thinking of something you set almost there with angle blocks and then use the mic head to dial in any final little bit you may desire.

Hmmmm,

BW


----------



## Mcgyver (Jul 5, 2008)

you guys and your angles. I've got two sine bars, a sine plate and two vernier protracts and all i can remember ever using is the protractor for setting things in the milling vise. Tapers usually get measured in the lathe with an indicator - that happened a bit early in the game; making basic lathe tooling like die holders etc, but i don't seem to even make many tapers anymore

Now John, I fully support buying a quality tool because its cheap, but what are you guys making that needs all this angular accuracy ;D ;D


----------



## ksouers (Jul 5, 2008)

Mcgyver  said:
			
		

> ... i don't seem to even make many tapers anymore



Mcgyver,
I make tapers all the time.

Just not on purpose :-\


----------



## CrewCab (Jul 5, 2008)

ksouers  said:
			
		

> I make tapers all the time.
> 
> Just not on purpose :-\



Don't worry Kev ........... your not alone 

CC


----------

